# Swine Flu



## mslori7 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know what sequence of codes that we should use for the "Swine Flu"?  I was thinking of the 487.1 with exposure to a viral disease. 

thanks,


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Apr 30, 2009)

I think code 488 would be a better fit for the swine flu. 

488 = "The influenza virus has three different types: A, B, and C. Types B and C are specific to humans. Type A affects mainly birds and is called avian influenza. There are, however, three subtypes of A known to circulate in humans. The highly pathogenic strain spreads quickly among birds and can be 100% deadly in 48 hours. It was reported causing disease in humans in Asia in 1997 and it is estimated that migratory birds could spread Asian bird flu to North America in the next year. Since influenza viruses are constantly changing, they may have adapted to infect humans and there is little immunity against the new virus.
*Most cases of bird flu in humans come from contact with infected domestic poultry or surfaces contaminated with infected bird secretions or excretions*. Contacting the virus from another person is extremely rare. Symptoms depend upon the particular virus and include normal flu-like symptoms to pneumonia and other severe respiratory diseases."

I was watching something last night and they say it started from a bird passing it to a pig through the birds droppings and then the pig passing it to the human


----------



## pmital (May 1, 2009)

I agree with both posts, but also think one may use 487.0 or 487.8 depending on symptoms.  487.1 applies to epidemic influenza.  The note for 488 says to use it for viruses that normally infect birds And Other animals.


----------

